# Status?



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

What's the significance of the "status" of each person.  IE: Dr. Seuss, etc.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

It's how many posts you've made.  People with not very many posts are Dr. Suess, then you move up to Lewis Carroll, then Madelaine L'Engle...
I'm not sure how many posts it takes to move up between each level, nor am I sure how many levels there are, but I've seen Jane Austen and Shakespeare.  Keep posting!  See who you can become!

~robin


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It relates to the number of posts, and therefore the Forum experience level of each member.  As you continue posting, you'll move into more "serious" authors. (Though, really, who can top Dr. Seuss?)

1 - Status: Dr. Seuss                  (1 star - less than 50 posts)
2 - Status: Lewis Carroll              (1 star - 50 or more)
3 - Status: Madeleine L'Engle          (2 stars - 100 or more)
4 - Status: Arthur Conan Doyle        (3 stars - 250 or more)
5 - Status: Jane Austen                (4 stars - 500 or more)
6 - Status: Shakespeare                (5 stars - 1000 or more)

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nine more to go and I move up a level...woo hoo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Do not let the number of stars influence you though..most of my posts have been "  "

It's quality, not quantity that's important.   <------THERE!  there it is again!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It's quality, not quanity that's important.  <------THERE! there it is again!


And speeling. Don't forget speeling. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

iz u makin funzors of mah lak of tipin skilz?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Do not let the number of stars influence you though..most of my posts have been "  "
> 
> It's quality, not quantity that's important.  <------THERE! there it is again!


Yes, we do not encourge post padding, although Vamp is hard to control.


Betsy


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, we do not encourge post padding, although Vamp is hard to control.
> 
> 
> Betsy


You mean I shouldn't just run off another 150 posts today?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> You mean I shouldn't just run off another 150 posts today?


LOL! You're welcome to post another 150 times in one day, I think may have done that after my knee surgery when I had nothing else to do, but we want content, content, content! You know, valuable posts like "The Song That Never Ends" or "The Banana Phone Song". 

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! You're welcome to post another 150 times in one day, I think may have done that after my knee surgery when I had nothing else to do, but we want content, content, content! You know, valuable posts like "The Song That Never Ends" or "The Banana Phone Song".
> 
> Betsy




Jealous much?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

If you post about Hugh Jackman or Hibbing or both (like I just did) then you are in.

Pictures of them count to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I've never hibbed.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I've never hibbed.


It may be because of your deep inhibbitions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Jeff said:


> It may be because of your deep inhibbitions.


teehee


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Good one!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

One forum I was a member of gave star ratings based on the supposed quality of your posts. It had some kind of way of checking grammar and spelling (like Word's readability statistics) and I think also took into account how many words were in each post. It was frankly ridiculous. It was a site about the aquarium hobby, so it made no sense to have that kind of "rating."

Post count just indicates the level of addiction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Lotus said:


> Post count just indicates the level of addiction.


1571 (29.093 per day) <----How am i doing? Is there hope?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Interestingly, even though I have 2000 more posts than you, I am only at 13.52 per day  

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another board I'm on gives a star for every year.  I've got three with a fourth coming up next month.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> 1571 (29.093 per day) <----How am i doing? Is there hope?


29 posts a day! When do you read?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My total time logged in is 9 days, 17 hours, and 52 minutes.  

Ann


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> The Banana Phone Song


How did I miss that thread? Helllllllllllll-O.

don't feel bad about never having hibbed before, Jim. I've never Kippled before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2033.msg49404.html#msg49404


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> don't feel bad about never having hibbed before, Jim. I've never Kippled before.


Perhaps you have confused Hibbing with Kipling, Robin. It is widely known that there is a great deal of kipple beneath the beds in Hibbing. Just ask Betsy the Quilter.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I was wondering what I had to do to become a higher status.  Thanks for the info


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

too bad it does not count the hours we "lurk" to the posts we post - I would be beyond Dr Suess. 
Sylvia


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I am catching up.  actually, you've been here longer than me so I think that affects the daily post average.

If I posted 20 times and have been here 40 days, I'll have a bigger number than you if you posted 20 times a day and have been here 100 days.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am catching up. actually, you've been here longer than me so I think that affects the daily post average.
> 
> If I posted 20 times and have been here 40 days, I'll have a bigger number than you if you posted 20 times a day and have been here 100 days.


That's exactly what happened. I was here for many months with 0 posts.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Neversleepsawink:



> I was wondering what I had to do to become a higher status?


With your *USERNAME* _"Neversleepsawink"_ and your QUOTED *post* (see above)....I think you already know what you have to do to move up... lol. 
Sorry; I couldn't resist; Vampyre, Teninx, Bacardi Jim...All bad influences; they rubbed off on me!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Neversleepsawink:
> With your *USERNAME* _"Neversleepsawink"_ and your QUOTED *post* (see above)....I think you already know what you have to do to move up... lol.
> Sorry; I couldn't resist; Vampyre, Teninx, Bacardi Jim...All bad influences; they rubbed off on me!! I was wondering what I had to do to


I aspire to the status of "Bad Influence".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Perhaps you have confused Hibbing with Kipling, Robin. It is widely known that there is a great deal of kipple beneath the beds in Hibbing. Just ask Betsy the Quilter.


Maybe Hugh Jackman has Kippled....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe Hugh Jackman has Kippled....


He looks bad, Betsy. Maybe he should stop Kippling. Or maybe he's been kippled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> He looks bad, Betsy.


Seriously? You think so?

I guess it's ok for a guy to think that...  Ladies? Does Hugh look bad?
Maybe one of our status levels needs to be Hugh Jackman. (See how I got back on topic?)

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Bad influence?  Me?  That's like calling the Pope a protestant.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

lol.


> Bad influence? Me? That's like calling the Pope a protestant.


Better a Protestant than a Prostitute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> ; Vampyre, Teninx, Bacardi Jim...All bad influences; they rubbed off on me!!


The French call it "frottage."



[Edit: Apparently, it's now called "Frotteurism."]


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> If I posted 20 times and have been here 40 days, I'll have a bigger number than you if you posted 20 times a day and have been here 100 days


Does anyone else think that's too deep to follow? Or am I in a stupor following 10 solid days of college bowl games?

Also, perhaps we could add "bad influence" as a status level.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

>shambles off to sulk<


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If I posted 20 times and have been here 40 days, I'll have a bigger number than you if you posted 20 times a day and have been here 100 days.





robin.goodfellow said:


> Does anyone else think that's too deep to follow? Or am I in a stupor following 10 solid days of college bowl games?


I was told there'd be no math. . . . 

Ann


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I was told there'd be no math. . . .
> 
> Ann


I was a math major and this confuses me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I was a math major and this confuses me.


The scary thing is, I was a math major too. When he first posted it I started working it out until I slapped myself and stopped. 

Ann


----------



## Lady Blue (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmm, then I guess it will take me forever to get any significant amounts of posts listed here...since I will be too busy reading Miss KINDLE once she arrives later today.  I woke up at 5am today and could not go back to sleep because all I can think about is...Miss Kindle is coming, Miss Kindle is coming!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope it is sooner rather than later for you, Lady Blue.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I was a math major and this confuses me.


*I don't do math  I hated math in school and did just enough to pass. I even bought this book so that I could help DD when the time comes and the math gets harder ;-p

*


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I am somehow over joyed that I inadvertently got so many people confused.  It was not my intent but I'll take it.  Leslie understood it and that was what was needed.


----------

